

Show HN: The blip.tv HTML5 Player JavaScript API - kellysutton
http://wiki.blip.tv/index.php/HTML5_Player_API

======
kellysutton
We've been working on our HTML5 player seriously for a little while now and
have plans to completely abandon Flash in the next year (crossing our
fingers). One of the great parts about doing things in HTML5/JavaScript is
that exposing API methods is much easier. I figured HN would like to see what
we've been up to.

If you have anything you'd like to see in the API or any critiques, let us
know!

Sorry about the authentication. Make sure you read the dialog!

